# Indoor & Outdoor Decoration Pics 2016



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Outdoor decoration postings were underway here.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/156562-2016-yard-haunts.html


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

TosaTerror said:


> Outdoor decoration postings were underway here.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/156562-2016-yard-haunts.html


Thats a great thread! I searched 2016 decor and decorations so thats probably why it didn't come up or I just skimmed over it since those weren't the words I was looking for. Thanks!

I won't have much of an outside area this year but I'll post my mantle here when I get it done.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Anybody know if there's an indoor thread going already?

Here's tonight's work - my witch apothecary shop


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I finally accomplished some haunt work yesterday. Mostly stringing lights because I like to get that done before it gets really cold or windy. I did paint some signs for the front yard, honky tonky and voodoo emporium. Here's the front yard sign on display. (I do it freehand so it's very rustic)


----------



## rolldog (Oct 7, 2016)

Ha! You're about 45 minutes away from me. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's my shelf...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's what I have so far, unlit and lit...

















This is a mix of Yankee Candle, 2014 and 2016, haunted houses from Michaels, 2016 - (orange fairy lights added) - and a thrift store find on the left. I haven't seen an indoor decoration thread posted until this one. Enjoying everyone's displays!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooh that is pretty grandma lise!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I decided this year to go back to basics. No theme other than Halloween. Here is my graveyard so far.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I like the pics everyone.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Video of my indoor decorations this year. Enjoy! Pics to follow later.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great decor, everyone!! I love seeing all the decorations and props. I can't wait to see more pics! 

I already made a thread about my indoor and outdoor decor for our new house, so I won't repost the pics, but here is the link to the thread if anyone wants to peek: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/154417-our-new-home-starting-decorate.html


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I posted these in our BOO BASH thread, but here are our decorations for our annual party last Saturday.











































































































Eric


----------



## rolldog (Oct 7, 2016)

I found this girl on a swing in my front yard. I don't know what it is, but I like to buy whatever people are scared of the most. I have a possessed killer clown and 3 demonic little girls. One swinging in the tree (humming a nursery rhyme), one standing up, looking down eating a handful of brains (she jumps out at you), and one upside down climbing down the wall. 

I'll have to post more pics once I get everything up. My cheap Spirit Halloween fog machines aren't working so I ordered a name brand fogger machine, which hopefully will last longer than one Halloween, got my new Webcaster gun (tired of stretching out the bags of spider webs), and I just ordered some decent quality UV LED strips along with a UV worklight, which is supposed to light the entire yard.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

A new addition this year, got the idea from a pintrest photo of just the Wheelbarrow. Decided to take it up a level with the Skeleton pushing the Wheel Barrow. 
Very simple setup. 1 - Pose-able Skeleton, 1- Bag of bones 1- Bunch of hay, 1- old wheelbarrow, 1- blue spotlight, 1 Rod(tube) to support Skeleton.














Still working on the other Areas, here are some in-progress shots.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Started the outdoor lighting:

















I'll add more in the coming weeks.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

What kind of lighting are you using there, MrNightmare? Looks great.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Forhekset said:


> What kind of lighting are you using there, MrNightmare? Looks great.


Thanks! I use Par38 colored LED bulbs. I place them in the landscape lighting fixtures. The middle orange spot light is one of those from spirit halloween. I have been experimenting with the lighting. Here is a pic using LED black lights in the middle:









I am not sure which way to go? I might be over thinking it a bit...

Here is a pic last year using blue:









So far, everyone like the green best and I do too. Just not sure how to light up the middle section? The black light gives is depth... I think.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

MrNightmare said:


> Thanks! I use Par38 colored LED bulbs. I place them in the landscape lighting fixtures. The middle orange spot light is one of those from spirit halloween. I have been experimenting with the lighting. Here is a pic using LED black lights in the middle:
> 
> I am not sure which way to go? I might be over thinking it a bit...
> 
> ...


I like the green and orange, since the windows are orange. Keeps the color scheme consistent. The blue and orange go well together too (I remember seeing your pictures last year - I probably asked you then as well what kind of lighting you were using).


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Keep in mind that I'm the type of person who needs to arrange and rearrange, lighting too, over a period of days to a week... That said, I like the green house and entry lighted with the black light, but I like the others too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I really like them both...but if I absolutely had to pick one, I think I like the green one with black light center tiny bit better. That's probably because I have always liked the green/orange/purple combo for Halloween.

(I'm the same way, grandma lise...I keep moving things and adjusting things, too, lol...)


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We almost have one room done, so I took a pic of it to share on here. This is the Spider Room. I'm still working on the lighting, the chandelier needs "updating," and a few other things, but the room is about 85% done. Difficult to get a good picture of the room, though.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Ugh - seeing them through the webs like that makes it much, much worse. Nice job, Kwll!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

And here I thought I was the only one who fiddled with their lights every day, all the way up until Halloween....


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

One more small project to go, but mostly finished.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm thoroughly enjoying everyone's displays. So inspiring! 

Kwll2112 I have a basic question. 

How do you attach the webs and spiders to the ceiling and walls? (I also wonder how you can live in a house with a room like that. My assumption is that you like spiders and have no fear of them...[giggle]). Eeeek!


----------



## rolldog (Oct 7, 2016)

A few more pics of the little girls that are taking over my yard. I'm adding things gradually.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying everyone's displays. So inspiring!
> 
> Kwll2112 I have a basic question.
> 
> How do you attach the webs and spiders to the ceiling and walls? (I also wonder how you can live in a house with a room like that. My assumption is that you like spiders and have no fear of them...[giggle]). Eeeek!


The spiders are attached with black thumbtacks. They're glossy, but are fairly hidden in the spider "fur" so they're hard to see. For the webbing, I used tan colored finishing nails. They're small and close to the color of the walls. The nails were strategically positioned, assuming where most of the contact points were going to be. For impromptu points, we used thumbtacks painted the same color as the wall.

As for living with it… yeah. My youngest son (10 yo) hates the spiders and will avoid the room entirely. He didn't even want to be downstairs while we were putting them up. As for me, I admit it gets increasingly difficult to be downstairs alone, as we complete the decorating. I have a vivid imagination which seems to kick into high gear as I'm locking the doors and turning off the lights before I go upstairs. Right now, I hate going into the garage due to the decorations "living" in there now, and I'm dreading this weekend when we move all of it into the house.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Kwll2112 what color lighting did you do for your room? I'm torn between red or orange for my spider infestation theme.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

I looove to decorate inside. I'm supposed to be packing to move, so I scaled back a tiny bit this year.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Kwll2112 what color lighting did you do for your room? I'm torn between red or orange for my spider infestation theme.


In the picture I posted, it's a combination of red, light orange and dark orange. I wish I could give a more specific description of the oranges, but hard to do. We have several orange CFL lights, which we bought several a couple years ago (I think from Home Depot). We noticed that one of the bulbs was a darker color than the others - we called it blood orange, because it's darker with a hint of red in it. We really liked the color so I went back to HD and, with their permission, tested every orange CFL light they had looking for more of that color. We ended up with only 3 or 4 of them.

The past two years, we've going with a dark orange/red-orange each time, and as you can see, we're leaning towards that this year, too. I'm not sure what it is about that room, but it always looks good in a deep orange.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Kwll2112 said:


> In the picture I posted, it's a combination of red, light orange and dark orange. I wish I could give a more specific description of the oranges, but hard to do. We have several orange CFL lights, which we bought several a couple years ago (I think from Home Depot). We noticed that one of the bulbs was a darker color than the others - we called it blood orange, because it's darker with a hint of red in it. We really liked the color so I went back to HD and, with their permission, tested every orange CFL light they had looking for more of that color. We ended up with only 3 or 4 of them.
> 
> The past two years, we've going with a dark orange/red-orange each time, and as you can see, we're leaning towards that this year, too. I'm not sure what it is about that room, but it always looks good in a deep orange.


Fabulous! I love the rich detail. Very professional.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I just added a quick video of the Frankenstein's Lab scene from this year.






Eric


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great Renfield!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Love Dr. Frankies lab


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Kwll2112 said:


> We almost have one room done, so I took a pic of it to share on here. This is the Spider Room. I'm still working on the lighting, the chandelier needs "updating," and a few other things, but the room is about 85% done. Difficult to get a good picture of the room, though.
> 
> View attachment 353177


Oh this is AWESOME! I love it!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome work guys.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

My witch kitchen is coming together:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Renfeld there is so much to love in these pictures. I absolutely LOVE the owl in the first one. I suppose that is a real taxidermy. If not I want one!!!

Valsaz, I love all those shelves. Very good job/

The lab is super cool and so are all the great lighting and scenes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blown away by everyone's setups. Easily 2 thumbs up Killer posts if that was available. I love seeing how people have used things I recognize and some I own. Fun thread!

and btw I can't get over how many people do such elaborate setups outside so early. I just keep thinking doesn't the weather ruin your props (that I recognize as store-bought and not rated outdoors)? Also while I feel like I live in a fairly safe area, I don't think I could sleep at night knowing my props were outside like that. I've only seen a few hanging props outside in our neighborhood so far and you guys put all of them to shame.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Renfeld there is so much to love in these pictures. I absolutely LOVE the owl in the first one. I suppose that is a real taxidermy. If not I want one!!!
> 
> Valsaz, I love all those shelves. Very good job/
> 
> The lab is super cool and so are all the great lighting and scenes.


Thanks so much, printersdevil! The owl isn't real, got it from Home Decorator's. [emoji4]


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

We're doing a conference room window decorating contest at work! Here is my departments! All my stuff of course...


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

Vsalz said:


> My witch kitchen is coming together:
> View attachment 357346
> 
> 
> ...


I love your potion labels! Did you do them yourself?


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We scaled back this year due to illness - decided to go with a skeleton holiday theme though!



























Also did just a little inside


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Renfield- I did. Most of them are Harry Potter labels I made for my reap victim. I ended up liking them so much I made a set for myself! Then I aged them with a voffee/vanilla mixture in the oven. I'm happy to share.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

Vsalz said:


> Renfield- I did. Most of them are Harry Potter labels I made for my reap victim. I ended up liking them so much I made a set for myself! Then I aged them with a voffee/vanilla mixture in the oven. I'm happy to share.


[emoji33] I would absolutely love that! I've been looking for some new ones & your designs are fantastic! Thanks for being so generous!!


----------



## NikkiL (Oct 16, 2016)

Absolutely love your Haunted Houses, Grandma!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Latest revision, most major features are in place, still revamping my broken down old scarecrow. (more on him soon) The lighting is still getting tweaked, the photos do not come close to doing it justice unfortunately.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Renfield said:


> I looove to decorate inside. I'm supposed to be packing to move, so I scaled back a tiny bit this year.


In the photo with the skeleton hands holding the curtains back...how are those hands fastened to the wall? I'm looking to do something very similar with some old red curtains we no longer use. However, I'm reluctant to put holes in the wall.

If anyone else has any ideas about this, please chime in.

Thanks!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

If you are avoiding putting holes in the wall try the command strips, they hold pretty well and if the paint is in good shape come off without any problems.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

TosaTerror said:


> In the photo with the skeleton hands holding the curtains back...how are those hands fastened to the wall? I'm looking to do something very similar with some old red curtains we no longer use. However, I'm reluctant to put holes in the wall.
> 
> If anyone else has any ideas about this, please chime in.
> 
> Thanks!


The hands are held up by very small hooks that are screwed into the side of the door frame.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Sep 20, 2010)

A few of my Graveyard pictures. About 3/4 done setting up. Still trying to find more foliage to bling the tombstones and front fence pillars and I have a three more bins of decorations to go through tomorrow. On Halloween all the candles by the tombstones will be lit, lit candelabras will be on all the fence pillars, I bring out my witches for around the fire and other "ghost" characters "walk" among the tombstones and driveway. There will also be two Fog machines working and scary graveyard sounds and music playing.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Great pics AWA!


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow, everybody's decorations look so great! I feel embarrassed that I scaled back so much this year...but I bought me a werewolf, so that's something!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

A few of my outside decorations
DSC_0253 copy.jpg (67.0 KB)
DSC_0298 copy.jpg (82.8 KB)
DSC_0261 copy.jpg (63.5 KB)
DSC_0307 copy.jpg (85.2 KB)
DSC_0314 copy.jpg (53.3 KB)
DSC_0366 copy.jpg (87.0 KB)
DSC_0374 copy.jpg (49.1 KB)
DSC_0389 copy.jpg (75.3 KB)
DSC_0393 copy.jpg (64.2 KB)
DSC_0407 copy.jpg (45.7 KB)
DSC_0408 copy.jpg (92.6 KB


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Stephasaurus said:


> Wow, everybody's decorations look so great! I feel embarrassed that I scaled back so much this year...but I bought me a werewolf, so that's something!
> 
> View attachment 369434
> 
> View attachment 369442


Stephasaurus, nice displays! I found this piece in the thrift store today and went back to get it after seeing your displays. Is yours similar to this one? Do you know anything about it? Mine is illuminated - (powered by two button cell batteries; the light fades on and off) - but it only faces one way. All I know is that it was made in China. Your werewolf is really, really cool.


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

Grandma Lise, you made a great find! Mine is a simple paper honeycomb from Beistle that's based from one of their classic designs. But what you found is the illuminated version sold from the Victorian Trading Company: http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8024855/107100/screech-mr-moon-table-light

Not unlike Grandin Road, Victorian Trading Co. has some very charming things, especially for those who like decorating in the classic style.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Sep 20, 2010)

Still fluffing the Graveyard. The figures are going out on Sat as having a party. I'll try to get a video of the scene and post. We did put one out early as my Grandin Road Venetian Victoria got a new pose for this year. Had my husband make a wood and rope swing for a tree in the Graveyard for her. He wants to try to make it actually swing for next year.


----------



## kemelo (Oct 28, 2016)

I loved this one


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

I went witchy with the outside decor this year - new props!









And in the dark... not a great picture, but I love the green glow in the cauldron.









Then, come inside to the little foyer and make it past the spiders...









Other big project of this year is my improved witch's corner.









I'll have more and better pictures when everything is lit for guests this weekend.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

I had over 50 pics, here are just a few:


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

We made a dry run yesterday for our Spirit of Halloween werewolf (which we have now christened Woof Woof). My husband hacked out a space for him in our Oregon grape bushes. Here are some daytime pics:








He's REALLY startling//amazing at night! He looks just like a Bernie Wrightson Werewolf. My husband initially didn't want to put a light on him, but I vetoed that because it was just a bit too scary. I also put up a Werewolf Crossing sign near the start of our walkway. It's great sign that I found here! http://www.roadtrafficsigns.com/werewolf-xing-animal-crossing-sign/sku-k2-0581


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

*Halloween 2016*

Here are my favorite pics from this year:

































More pics in my album under Halloween 2016:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrnightmare-albums-halloween-2016-a.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Indoor stuff in no particular order & after the big night so there's some mess here & there that wasn't there just 24 hours before.

Fireplace & mantle (the ladies on blocks above are there all year, my husband painted them & put them together)


















Frankie table










Black cat table










Wall shelves (the band print is there all year as are the Manitou from Hannibal, the voodoo dolls & everything on that shelf & the mug on the shelf above it)

















More shelves


















More tables (the little Buddha kid looks like Eng from Avatar & he's usually outside but he had to come in due to the weather, he's not usually part of our Halloween display)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

DR wall (not happy with the layout but there's hangers where everything is hung so I went with it.










DR table (FULL of cat hair too)










All the new JOLs I carved this year


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are some indoor pics (same as last year):


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> DR wall (not happy with the layout but there's hangers where everything is hung so I went with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your pictures are not showing up


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, that's weird. They on my amazon account. Not sure why they aren't working but they're not working anywhere.

I just need to get them on photobucket. When I uploaded them to amazon it was because photobucket was down for service.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, here we go again in no particular order:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Indoor pics from this year


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

RCIAG love all your decorations and photos but I am really interested in your monster band print. Who is the artist? Where did you find it? The mid century vibe of your decorating is great.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

A few more


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

amuck amuck said:


> RCIAG love all your decorations and photos but I am really interested in your monster band print. Who is the artist? Where did you find it? The mid century vibe of your decorating is great.


Etsy

StephanieBuscemaMart
https://www.etsy.com/shop/StephBuscemaMart?ref=pr_faveshops


The print is called Monster Bop
https://www.etsy.com/listing/103126518/monster-bop-print?ref=shop_home_active_51

She also has an Etsy jewelry shop:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/KitschyWitchJewelry/items


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RCIAG, I was so hoping you'd find a way to post your pictures. That green goblin in the grate is so fun! And your pond...I've been wondering what people would do with those skeletons. Great development of theme. I've wanted for some time now to decorate with a poseable skeleton. So tempted now to decorate my car for Halloween next year. Your rose with an eyeball would be a perfect addition to the hilled ivy bed that fronts our house. 

I also enjoyed viewing your collection: the two jack-o-lanterns frightened by the black cats; the carved pumpkin on the shelf below with a spider perched on his forehead; the two grumpy crows with candy corn in their beaks, the two pumpkin boy ornaments with the gourd pants, one with Dracula written on his shirt; the vintage display above the coat rack; and especially the hanging, paper jack-o-lanterns lining your driveway and your skillfully carved jack-o-lanterns displayed throughout your yard. 

Thanks for the treat!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Cloe, much to love about your home's decor too. Love the black and ivory drapes, the black drapes too. And the candles on the stairway really set the mood. What an amazing staging for a party. Your friends are so lucky!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice pics.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> RCIAG, I was so hoping you'd find a way to post your pictures. That green goblin in the grate is so fun! And your pond...I've been wondering what people would do with those skeletons. Great development of theme. I've wanted for some time now to decorate with a poseable skeleton. So tempted now to decorate my car for Halloween next year. Your rose with an eyeball would be a perfect addition to the hilled ivy bed that fronts our house.
> 
> I also enjoyed viewing your collection: the two jack-o-lanterns frightened by the black cats; the carved pumpkin on the shelf below with a spider perched on his forehead; the two grumpy crows with candy corn in their beaks, the two pumpkin boy ornaments with the gourd pants, one with Dracula written on his shirt; the vintage display above the coat rack; and especially the hanging, paper jack-o-lanterns lining your driveway and your skillfully carved jack-o-lanterns displayed throughout your yard.
> 
> Thanks for the treat!


You're welcome! I got a lot of that stuff, the pumpkin boy ornaments & the rows from Zulily, my new ordering obsession site.

I line our yard with something every year now because we live next door to the elementary school & our yard would be lined with cars from one end to the other from the parents that show up for the kids costume parade & parties. We prefer our yard without ruts.

Those giant flowers are the kind of things you see at the garden center & wonder "what the heck, do people actually buy this junk?" And the answer is yes & I'm the people that buy those things. They were on 75% off at a local garden center & as soon as I saw them I knew exactly what I was going to do with them. 

The skelly usually go in the cars so we don't have to move the cars. I'm all about easy & sticking them in the cars is easy. I've got a collection of those Ben Cooper/Collegeville masks & I just tape those to them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Cloe I LOVE the dripping blood from the ceiling! I may steal that idea.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Some awesome decorations in this thread! Cloe, the lengths you went to in detail like the Scene Setters in the bathroom and working around the sink... holy cow that's a lot of work! Great job!

I've posted some pics in another thread, but will paste a couple int this thread too...


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. Almost everything I try inside and out was in some way inspired by all the great work I've seen on here. My bloody drip on the upstairs hall walls is actually a combo of the scene setter and wall stickers. One package didn't quite cover the whole area and I happened to have blood drip stickers from target's clearance bin a couple years ago. And yes...cutting around the sink, and everything else for the scene setter was a PITA but I'm a big fan of scene setters and such. It makes such a difference I think.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Renfield love ur decor ! Love ur typewriter


----------



## Mark44 (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a some pics of our yard haunt this past Halloween. Had tons of fun with this theme this year!


----------



## CUZICAN (Apr 28, 2016)

2016 was my first year "really" decorating for Halloween, thanks to a lot of info I found on this site. So, now that I've made it through the holidays, here's a couple quick pics of the house and a screenshot from the local news that used one of my pics for one of their articles.


----------



## MPR_Dan (Sep 15, 2009)

2016 entrance and stalk-around


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are a few photos of our yard display from the 2016 season!! We moved our cemetery to the back yard, and added the silhouettes to the front. The silhouettes were inspired by Darkrose Manor!!


----------

